# Rabbit hunting South Georgia WMA's



## Jason1987 (Jul 27, 2010)

does anyone know which WMA's in southeast georgia would be decent for running rabbit dogs? i have a few in mind, but just wanted some opinions and maybe even some hunting buddies if anyone would like to join! Really wanting to start hitting them hard when season comes in!


----------



## Jason1987 (Jul 27, 2010)

thats the same way it is around the house, i was just curious if any of them had many rabbits, or where would be the best place to start lookin! thanks


----------



## bethelpreacher (Jul 27, 2010)

*anywhere the blue preacher hunts*

Jason,
The bluepreacher leaves plenty behind. His one rabbit limit is because of the bluetick coon:rabbit dogs he hunts! Ain't enough daylight left to start a second race!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 27, 2010)

bethelpreacher said:


> Jason,
> The bluepreacher leaves plenty behind. His one rabbit limit is because of the bluetick coon:rabbit dogs he hunts! Ain't enough daylight left to start a second race!




That's why you see fire in them dogs eyes cause he's just wrapping up finally killing that 1 rabbit and getting off 1 picture at dark.


----------



## bunny chaser (Jul 27, 2010)

thats why ya hunt them tri dogs,they aint skeeeered of them briars-the thicker the better. thats what i mean when i say them tri's take ya deep into the bunny jungle. put ya big boy pants (briar britches) on and go after them


----------



## bjtillman (Jul 27, 2010)

I have squirrel hunted Tuckaho (?spelling) and there was not a lot of good rabbit hunting that I saw.  I haven't seen all of it though.  Went squirrel hunting at the one above Millen and the cover was beautiful but I did not see any sign and I really looked hard.  Alot of coyote sign though.  I have a good friend that went on one of the quail hunts and he said the cover was great but they did not see a rabbit all day long.


----------



## luvtohunt (Jul 27, 2010)

*There must be somethin to the blues*



bethelpreacher said:


> Jason,
> The bluepreacher leaves plenty behind. His one rabbit limit is because of the bluetick coon:rabbit dogs he hunts! Ain't enough daylight left to start a second race!



There must be somethin to them blue dogs, I got one and only had it for about 3 weeks and some jack leg stole it....somebody gave me a couple of tri dogs and they won't TRI anything except a pan of dog food. They had rabbits run right past em and they wouldn't even consider runnin it. They acted like they were brain dead....hope I can find me some blue dogs someday soon....tris are easy to come by they are a dime for two dozen....but blues are pretty pricey.


----------



## Beagler (Jul 28, 2010)

Jason1987 said:


> does anyone know which WMA's in southeast georgia would be decent for running rabbit dogs? i have a few in mind, but just wanted some opinions and maybe even some hunting buddies if anyone would like to join! Really wanting to start hitting them hard when season comes in!



I would imagine if there were any good WMA's with a good rabbit population in the state of georgia if anyone is going to let that information out.  That would be a closely guarded secret.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 28, 2010)

You tell a man where your honey hole is he'll beat you to that spot from then on.Whatever you do don't tell preacher where it's at.Oh my bad he sure aint gonna hurt the rabbit population with them dogs of his.


----------



## Mohunter (Jul 28, 2010)

lol...........you guys are crackin me up

on a serious note. dont' tell anyone where you hunt. only your close close friends or family. thats how I feel about the subject.

i'll make a exception with the preacher since me and the tri's will be sending him packing tails tucked.


----------



## bunny chaser (Jul 28, 2010)

luvtohunt them tri's ya had were they long legged and have them long tails and big heads like them berrie blues from the flea market -those are coon dogs.try them short legged with them small heads and shorter tails


----------



## bunny chaser (Jul 28, 2010)

if my tail gate look like that i would sale out and just raise red chickens and pot belly pigs find me a good friend with some tri and red dogs and hunt with him.


----------



## bunny chaser (Jul 29, 2010)

i am loving it brother pour it on keep on keeping on and like i told ya before you can cry in the truck just dont do it till ya get to the truck, we dont want to see them blue tears fall. when ya gota pack like mine ya can take the joshing with a grin. hammer down and let it rip tater chip. and by the way we now accepting applications for the TRI POSSIE!!!!


----------



## luvtohunt (Jul 29, 2010)

*Little bitty tri's*



bunny chaser said:


> luvtohunt them tri's ya had were they long legged and have them long tails and big heads like them berrie blues from the flea market -those are coon dogs.try them short legged with them small heads and shorter tails


. I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER THAN TO THINK SOMEBODY WOULD GIVE YOU A DOG THAT HAD ANY WORTH TO ITTO START WITH, LET ALONE TO THINK THEY COULD RUN A RABBIT !!!!!!!!!! BTW I OWN A TREEING WALKER COON DOG, I KNOW WHAT THEM LOOK LIKE. THESE BEAGLES ARE VERY SMALL AND THEY ACTUALLY LOOK GOOD BUT THEIR LOOKS AINT GOIN TO RUN A RABBIT THE ARE YOUNG DOGS BUT THEY SEEM VERY UNINTERESTED IN A RABBIT WHEN I TAKE THEM, WE HAD RABBITS AT OUR FEET AND THEY COULD CARE LESS. I GUESS YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR, PAY NOTHIN GET NOTHIN.


----------

